# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  tour ghép Đà Nẵng 4 ngày 3 đêm

## fansipan02

*Hà Nội -* *Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An*
*Thời gian : 04 ngày/03 đêm - Phương tiện : Máy bay*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Biển Mỹ Khê                                                                (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn *ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng.* Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Đoàn dạo chơi *tắm biển Mỹ Khê* - bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Miền Trung vẫn giữ được nét hoang sơ.
*Tối:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố. Hoặc *Quý khách tham gia chương trình “Du thuyền trên sông Hàn & giao lưu văn nghệ” (chi phí tự túc).* Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Làng đá Non Nước - Ngũ Hành Sơn - phố cổ Hội An                      (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, tiếp đó xe đón đoàn đi *tham quan khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn, thăm chùa Non Nước* nằm trong hang động trên núi với nhiều nhũ đá tự nhiên. Quý khách thả tầm mắt ngắm toàn cảnh biển Đà Nẵng và thành phố bên sông Hàn.
*12h00*: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi *ăn trưa với món Cao Lầu nổi tiếng tại nhà hàng Phương Bắc.*
*Chiều:* Đoàn đến *thăm phố cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới, dạo bộ tham quan các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Hội Quán Phước Kiến…*
Xe đón đoàn về thành phố Đà Nẵng, đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng - Khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn
*07h30:* Quý khách lên xe đi *thăm cầu Thuận Phước* - Cây cầu treo dây võng dài nhất Việt Nam.  Đến *khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa,* với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa xuân của nước Pháp. Du khách* lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ cao chênh lệch lớn nhất thế giới và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng. Tham quan chùa Linh Ứng, khu vui chơi Fantasy, tự do thường thức rượu vang nho Bà Nà với hương vị vô cùng độc đáo và thơm ngon.*
*Trưa:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Nẵng hoặc tắm biển Mỹ Khê.   
*Tối:* Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách dạo chơi tự do tham quan thành phố biển, tham quan cầu Rồng, cầu quay sông Hàn… Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*Ngày 04: Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội                                                                                       (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng buffet, đoàn tự do đi tắm biển Mỹ Khê hoặc *đi chợ Hàn mua sắm hàng hóa*, quà lưu niệm về cho gia đình, bạn bè … 
*Trưa:* Đoàn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đón đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay trở về Hà Nội.
*Chiều:* Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn trong nội thành, chia tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. *Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình sau.*

*GIÁ TOUR: 2.890.000 VNĐ/ KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 25 khách người lớn trở lên )*

*BAO GỒM*
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: Ăn sáng Buffet, Ăn trưa/tối: 120.000 vnd/bữa
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*** trung tâm thành phố: 02-03 người/phòng.
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Vé cáp treo khứ hồi Bà Nà. 
• Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe từng ngày theo chương trình.
* Quà tặng của Anviettravel.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội
•  Vé máy chặng: Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội (Giá tham khảo : 4.580.000 VNĐ / 1 vé  khứ hồi) 
·       Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Phụ phí phòng đơn.
• Thuế VAT.

*LƯU Ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí tour.
• Trẻ em từ 5 - 10  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.

*---------------------------*
*CÔNG TY CP DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ:           441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* 
*Chi nhánh:     386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh* 
*Điện thoại:     04.6674.0888 /** 0241 626 6789*
*Mobile**:           0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)*
*Yahoo:            huythanhtravel / Skype: huythanh.290*
*Email:* *sales01@anviettravel.vn  /  Website:* *www.anviettravel.vn*

----------

